# 2021 Club Rules and Open Season Rates posted



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

*2021 Point Chart and Open Season Rates*


			https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/7131a677-57b3-47da-9709-c8a63f3f3b20/HGV%20Points%20Open%202021-4.pdf
		


*2021 Club Reference Guide*


			https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/85cee84d-8a8b-443a-8f3a-6d587075219c/HGV%202021%20Rules%20Booket-4.pdf
		







*See point charts for new Club resorts below*


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

*Home Resort and Hilton Club Priority Reservation Window Modifications *
The Residences by Hilton Club and The District by Hilton Club priority reservation windows will be modified to match those for The Central at 5th by Hilton Club and The Quin by Hilton Club:

The Home Resort Priority reservation window begins 276 days (nine months) prior to the check-out date and end 105 days before the check-out date, which is a 30-day decrease in the reservation window for The Residences and The District.
The By Hilton Club Priority Reservation Window now begins 104 days prior to check-out and ends 90 days before check-out. While the booking windows have shifted, the number of days remain the same. 
The Club Reservation Window is moving out to 89 days prior to check-out (it is currently 59 days), which means Club Members have an additional 30 days to book a stay once this window opens.  
With this new modification, the By Hilton Club Priority reservation window expands to all four resorts. This means that Owners at The Residences, The District, The Quin and The Central at 5th now have access to book at these four properties during the By Hilton Club Priority reservation window, without having to wait for the Club or Open Season windows to start.







*Reservation Windows for the following Cosmopolitan Resorts*

The Residences by Hilton Club
The District by Hilton Club
The Central at 5th by Hilton Club
The Quin by Hilton Club


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 1, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> *2021 Point Chart and Open Season Rates*
> 
> 
> https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/7131a677-57b3-47da-9709-c8a63f3f3b20/HGV%20Points%20Open%202021-4.pdf
> ...



Thanks for posting this.  Other than Open Season rental rates, most fees have gone up a bit, as we have experienced most years.  The one bright spot, for those of us who are not elite, is that the online booking reservation fee has actually gone down by $10 to $59!  The online Bonus Points reservation fee has also gone down a bit.  The phone reservation fees have remained unchanged.

I suspect, with huge stockpiles of unused points, that they are expecting a surge of bookings in 2021.  They are obviously trying to encourage everyone to use the online booking as much as possible.  In any case, I will take a savings where I can find it.


----------



## Wright17s (Jan 1, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> View attachment 30576


Is Elara bHC new? I feel like I missed an update somewhere...?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> ... the online booking reservation fee has actually gone down by $10 to $59!...



But one may spend more for online booking becuz of the clampdown on reservation changes.
_See the separate thread on this subject.
._


----------



## dayooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Wright17s said:


> Is Elara bHC new? I feel like I missed an update somewhere...?



Right above it has Elara as a regular HGVC with its normal points. I think this might be the top floor. They are opening this up this year and I bet that’s what it is. The regular HGVC still has plus units so that is still the same as well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Right above it has Elara as a regular HGVC with its normal points. I think this might be the top floor. They are opening this up this year and I bet that’s what it is. The regular HGVC still has plus units so that is still the same as well.



They are redoing the 56th floor as Premier units at Elara.  These are in HGVC right now.  Are they moving them out to bHC?  I wonder.....


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> But one may spend more for online booking becuz of the clampdown on reservation changes.
> _See the separate thread on this subject.
> ._



I hear you, but that rarely applies to us.  The closest HGVC locations to us are in NYC and Chicago.  We rarely go for more than 3-5 days in either of those cities, so usually just book a hotel room, especially since both cities have lots of fabulous restaurants, so we don't need a kitchen anyway.

Anyplace else is a long drive or a flight away.  So we tend to book fairly far in advance, and other factors (e.g. flights) are locked in to make it work, so once booked we rarely change.  For those used to making reservation changes, it is obviously a factor, but the cost to do phone reservations is still unchanged from what it would have been anyway.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2021)

The point values for the New Mexican resort seem really high to me. I guess all the units have ocean views. Also, interesting that it’s a bHC resort but the reservation windows are standard.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

Wright17s said:


> Is Elara bHC new? I feel like I missed an update somewhere...?


Yeah, I was surprised to see it as well.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 1, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> The point values for the New Mexican resort seem really high to me. I guess all the units have ocean views. Also, interesting that it’s a bHC resort but the reservation windows are standard.



Liberty Square in Charleston SC has the same reservation windows as this new resort.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> They are redoing the 56th floor as Premier units at Elara.  These are in HGVC right now.  Are they moving them out to bHC?  I wonder.....



If they haven’t sold any deeds yet, it would be an easy switch. If they have sold deeds then it would be a bit messy.

What is a ”quad studio” and what’s the difference between a plus and a premier in the Elara bHC system?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 1, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> The point values for the New Mexican resort seem really high to me. I guess all the units have ocean views. Also, interesting that it’s a bHC resort but the reservation windows are standard.



New Mexican or new Mexican?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> What is a ”quad studio”...



A studio with 4 walls? ... Prolly not.
.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> A studio with 4 walls? ... Prolly not.
> .



studio with an old Quadraphonic system


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 1, 2021)

Quad - A studio that sleeps 4 people?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Quad - A studio that sleeps 4 people?


That's what I assumed.

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 2, 2021)

Premium today are updated/ upgraded units on the 56th floor.  Plus units are floors 50 to 56th floor, or at least they were.  Not all 56th floor units have been converted, but the plan is to complete that.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

There is a significant point difference between the Elara HGVC 50 - 56th floor vs Quad Plus bHC Floor 56.

Studios;  2500 pointsfor an HGVC studio Plus vs. 5250, 7200 Quad Plus, Premium per week Plat
1 Bdrm Plus: 5300 vs. 9300 per week Plat
2 Bdrm Plus: 9600 vs 12,600 per week Plat

There is likely a lounge for bHC owners but that seems insufficient to counter the premium. Are they increasing the point to MF values to attract buyers?

I would expect the units to be an order of magnitude nicer to attract such a premium. We have a trip planned in May to stay in a Floor 50 - 56 HGVC unit if we are vaccinated. Will try to check it out.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

It is also interesting that they didn't reduce W57 and HCNY windows.  Prob due to grandfathered Bylaws or CC&Rs which limit.

IMO the reduction of other cosmopolitan resorts to 105 days for resort priority is a devaluation of those properties. Adds to benefit of HGVC club points to trade in. I wonder if those properties are headed toward the same reservation windows over time as Liberty and Cabo?


----------



## GregT (Jan 2, 2021)

Is this the first time we have seen a points chart for Maui?  Points are high-ish, but that's not shocking for Maui island in general.   I'm curious to see how TUGgers feel about that -- I still like this property and am a fan of South Maui/Kihei in general.

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 2, 2021)

GregT said:


> Is this the first time we have seen a points chart for Maui?  Points are high-ish, but that's not shocking for Maui island in general.   I'm curious to see how TUGgers feel about that -- I still like this property and am a fan of South Maui/Kihei in general.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I think it's the first Maui points and the Los Cabos points I've seen. I'm surprised at the Cabo point levels but I'm an off-season traveler and could easily take advantage of Gold Season. 

The Los Cabos property is scheduled to open this month I believe.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I think it's the first Maui points and the Los Cabos points I've seen. I'm surprised at the Cabo point levels but I'm an off-season traveler and could easily take advantage of Gold Season.
> 
> The Los Cabos property is scheduled to open this month I believe.



The Maui points don't surprise me.  I believe they are consistent with Grand Islander?  The bHC Elara points appear consistent with the NYC points values.

The Cabo points seem really high to me. What we don't know is if there is mandatory or optional AI. Mandatory AI would be deal killer. There are so many great options in Cabo in RCI for a fraction of the points and affordable rentals. May search for RCI trades if I can find for prime season. Cabo is a short flight from Calif so a long weekend or midweek (with fewer points) is feasible too.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The Maui points don't surprise me.  I believe they are consistent with Grand Islander?
> 
> The Cabo points seem really high to me. What we don't know is if there is mandatory or optional AI. Mandatory AI would be deal killer. There are so many great options in Cabo in RCI for a fraction of the points. May search for RCI trades if I can find for prime season. Cabo is a short flight from Calif so a long weekend (with fewer points) is feasible.



I don't know for certain but an educated guess would say there won't be mandatory AI. There are no HGV properties that have that. The FA properties of course but those aren't HGV properties.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

BTW...I also noticed the points values for Okinawa are also posted. Quite high, but should take some pressure off of the Hawaiian resorts as Asian buyers may wish to reduce the long flight time and vacation closer to home.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2021)

I am certainly seeing a similar point value trend with the new properties being added.     As long as HGV can sell these high point properties, they will continue.


----------

